# different chips for auction



## edsikes (Sep 9, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/military-mil-spec-chips-heavy-for-scrap-gold-recovery-1-20-lbs-as-1-lot-50ea-z2a/381373149364?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003132420%26meid%3De80654e06454445c930bbb92258ff73b%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D221862768558


not complaining about it but just curious has anyone had any experience in these chips? any idea of the yields if so?


----------



## MarcoP (Sep 10, 2015)

Not sure if you have noticed but the auction is for 50 only, not all you see in the picture.

Marco


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 10, 2015)

I've heard some pretty wild claims about these chips. I've got rather a lot of the telecoms ones (I really daren't say how many) still to process but the claims as to the yields vary between 5g per Kg and over a gramme each. Safe to say- plenty of supposition and theory out there but not a lot of hard data. Gold isn't the only precious metal on these. 

Jon


----------



## edsikes (Sep 10, 2015)

marco, i was more interested if anyone actually had any experience with them and actual yield data. i had seen a couple of other auctions of these and was curious.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 10, 2015)

Well I kinda eluded to that Ed.


----------



## MarcoP (Sep 10, 2015)

edsikes, I felt that was your main intent. I wanted to point out the quantity just in case you were about to bid.

Marco


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 10, 2015)

$850 for 1.2 lbs. Overpriced!


----------



## edsikes (Sep 10, 2015)

spaceships said:


> Well I kinda eluded to that Ed.




i wasnt downplaying you at all man! i was just letting marco know i wasnt looking to buy the chips i was just curious about the proposed yields on these, ive seen the chips before and never processed any, you plan on doing them soon!??? really curious about the yield just not enough to go running out to buy them at what the guy is asking. i know that some of the members here get their hands on some crazy and exotic stuff.


----------

